# 08 500 auto problems



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I found a good deal on a 08 500 cat and know certain years had problems with certain things......was this a good year or does it have problems like the bevels and other stuff


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Scratch that idea he has no title...


----------

